# Adobe: Sicherheitsupdate für Reader



## Newsfeed (11 März 2009)

Wie angekündigt hat Adobe für den Reader ein Sicherheitsupdate bereit gestellt. Dieses soll die ernste Sicherheitslücke schließen, mit der Angreifer Kontrolle über das System erlangen konnten.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Weiterlesen...


----------

